# Encloser Pix -Edge



## ArachnoAddic808 (Nov 11, 2011)

Here are some 5 Gallon enclosures i just made, inspired by the legend ROBC. Plz share your thoughts, tell me what you think. 

Picture were taken on my phone, sorry.





First Tank


----------



## ArachnoAddic808 (Nov 11, 2011)

First Tank Continued..



This is the hide!



With flash so you can see inside!


.
.
.
And Second Tank


----------



## ArachnoAddic808 (Nov 11, 2011)

Second Enclosure Continued................



The hide!!!!


.
.
.
.
.
And The Third and Final Enclosure!!


----------



## ArachnoAddic808 (Nov 11, 2011)

The Last Enclosure Continued...



and the Tarantulas Hide!



So comment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Popsmoke63B (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks great! I want to do the same with some 10gal aquariums, but plexiglass seems so expensive.


----------



## ArachnoAddic808 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah i got the lids cut out for me at ACE Hardware store. Cost me 4 dollars for all of them. They cut the plexiglass for you and only charge you for what you buy not the leftofters cheap.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 12, 2011)

Nicely done...


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 12, 2011)

Superb job! Keep up the good work.


----------

